# 42ads.com



## JennyMcLane (22 Januar 2009)

Hallo
Muß ich mir irgendwelche Sorgen um mein Forum machen:

London Confusion | Startseite 

Soll ich das am besten an meinen Provider weiterleiten. Ich denke ohne mein Einverstädnis können die eh keine Werbung davor schalten - also ich meine nicht von meinem Provider aus, oder können das diese für mcih zwielichtige Typen einfach hacken und vorschalten...

Grüße Jenny
[HEADER]
Received: (qmail 31812 invoked by uid 1007); 20 Jan 2009 23:34:34 +0100
Delivered-To: [email protected]
Received: (qmail 31803 invoked from network); 20 Jan 2009 23:34:34 +0100
Received: from fold.interserver.net (HELO www.trade2internet.com) (64.20.54.242)  
  by server184-han.de-nserver.de (qpsmtpd/0.43rc1) with ESMTP; Tue, 20 Jan 2009 23:34:34 +0100
Date: Tue, 20 Jan 2009 17:34:17 -0500
Return-Path: [email protected]
To: "\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"[email protected]\"
 <[email protected]>\" <[email protected]>\" <[email protected]>\" <[email protected]>\"
 <[email protected]>\" <[email protected]>\"
 <[email protected]>\" <[email protected]>\" <[email protected]>\"
 <[email protected]>\" <[email protected]>\" <[email protected]>\"
 <[email protected]>\" <[email protected]>\" <[email protected]>\"
 <[email protected]>\" <[email protected]>\" <[email protected]>\"
 <[email protected]>\" <[email protected]>\" <[email protected]>\"
 <[email protected]>\" <[email protected]>\" <[email protected]>\"
 <[email protected]>\" <[email protected]>\" <[email protected]>" <[email protected]>
From: Frederique Guillot <[email protected]>
Subject: Advertising proposition regarding london.izon.at
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
X-Priority: 3
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="UTF-8"
X-SpamAssassin:  0.4
X-AntiVirus: checked (incoming) by AntiVir MailGuard (Version: 8.0.0.45; AVE: 8.2.0.57; VDF:
 7.1.1.149)
X-Avira-Antispam: Version 7.0.4.5 on izon (127.0.0.1) settings.db:7.0.4.5.3.2 (29-10-08 08:00)
 global_words.db:7.0.4.5.0.1 (29-10-08 08:00) user_words.db:7.0.1.22.0.1 (12-03-08 16:29)
X-Avira-ScanDate: 01/21/09 12:05:58
X-Avira-SpamScore: ata:   1.800 bayes:   0.462 final:   1.616
X-Avira-SpamLevel: No spam[/HEADER]




> Dear webmaster,
> 
> I am a marketing adviser at 42ads.com and I have some customers that would like to advertise on
> london.izon.at.
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: 42ads.com*



JennyMcLane schrieb:


> Muß ich mir irgendwelche Sorgen um mein Forum machen:



Nein, sicher nicht.
Das ist ganz normaler "Ads"-Spam, das kriegt fast jeder Webmaster irgendwann mal.
Einfach ignorieren bzw. filtern. Am besten nicht antworten.



JennyMcLane schrieb:


> Ich denke ohne mein Einverstädnis können die eh keine Werbung davor schalten - also ich meine nicht von meinem Provider aus, oder können das diese für mcih zwielichtige Typen einfach hacken und vorschalten...



Das ginge nur, wenn Dein Hosting-Provider den Webserver nicht richtig gesichert hätte. So etwas ist sehr selten, außerdem wird das in dem Spam ja auch gar nicht angedroht.


----------



## JennyMcLane (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: 42ads.com*

Ich glaube bei dem Provider brauche ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen. Habs aber trotzdem in mein forum gepostet, falls irgendwer was auffälliges sehen sollte *g*

So eine Werbung hatte ich noch nie, meistens nur die Werbungen die eigentlich nur um Vergrößerungen von diversen Körperteilen geht *g*


----------

